# Little snitch, mode d'emploi?



## YellowSubMarine83 (27 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,

j'ai installé littlesnitch aujourd'hui.

Oh ce n'est pas que je suis parano et que je risque grand chose, mais je préfère savoir qui fait quoi surtout chez moi dans mon Mac.
Bien que je trouve l'attaque peut probable. 

Eh puis, on est jamais trop prudent. Qui c'est l'arrivé de Intel dans notre "monde" réveillera surement des "méchants-gens-pas-gentils-tous-vilains-pas-beaux (beurks!:sick: )" qui pourraient s'attaquer aux Macs. Enfin, d'y là.

Bref je m'égare....:sleep: 

Je sais que LS m'averti si une application se connection sur un mon mac. (euh, c'est ça au moins  )
Mais que faire? Est-ce qu'il y aura une alarme:modo:  
Est-ce dangereux pour le Mac? Et mes données?
J'ai la liste des applications qui sont pour la plupart "allow TCP connections to port xxx (http)" Même si mon anglais informatique est déplorable, je pense que ce n'est rien de mal !

Peut-être que ce message aidera aussi des amis qui sont dans le besoins 
A bientôt.


----------



## elessar (27 Octobre 2005)

En gros LS va inspecter toute sortie de ta machine.
Si il d&#233;tecte une tentative de sortie, il te pr&#233;cise quelle applicaton, sur quel port et vers quelle adresse.
A toi de lui dire si tu autorises ou non, si oui, une seule fois, jusqu'&#224; la fermeture de l'appli ou toujours.
Et enfin te demande si tu veux autoriser sur ce port, sur tous les ports ou vers ce serveur.


----------



## bouilla (27 Octobre 2005)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> 
> Oh ce n'est pas que je suis parano et que je risque grand chose, mais je préfère savoir qui fait quoi surtout chez moi dans mon Mac.
> ...



Littlesnitch ne sert a pas a analyser les intrusions sur ton ordi (ça c'est le rôle d'un firewall) mais à éviter que des applis se connectent à leur serveur à ton insu ( pour donner des renseignements sur ta machine par ex etc..), je sais pas si j'ai été tres clair


----------



## geoffrey (27 Octobre 2005)

Perso j'ai gard&#233; little snitch une heure sur mon mac, car j'avais plutot l'impression qu'il ouvrait, lui, une porte  (parano ? )


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (29 Octobre 2005)

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour vous dire ...... j'ai...j'ai... l'impression...que...que... 

oui.. c'est ça .."ILS" arrivent ..."ILS" sont là... partout....

ils sont partout.....AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!:affraid: 

:hosto: :hosto: 


Inutile de sombrer dans le folie 

Merci du coup de main, mais j'avoue qu'il me casse un peu les noisettes à force de me demander s'ilà le droit de faire si, de faire ça....

Si ça continue je vais le viré....


----------



## kathy h (29 Octobre 2005)

j'adore ce soft et je l'ai m&#234;me achet&#233;, ( j'en avais assez de l'activ&#233; toutes les 3 heures ) en tout cas il est tr&#232;s utile pour les applications de P2P ....on autorise ce qui est necessaire mais rien de plus... 

au d&#233;but on est un peu perdu puis au fur et &#224; mesure qu'on trouve les bons r&#232;glages, on est plus ennuy&#233;, et il y a  presque plus d'alertes.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (29 Octobre 2005)

ben vu que je n'utilise pas le P2P (pour le moment) 

Mais c'est vrai ce doit être très utile.

J'ai encore de mauvais souvenirs lorsque j'étais sur PC ..... 

ah! le PC..... c'est déjà loin tout ça....


----------



## kathy h (30 Octobre 2005)

Je tenais à préciser que je n'utilise le réseau P2P ( et BitTorrent exclusivement ) que pour télécharger de la musique gratuite et libre notamment sur l'excellent site jamendo =

http://www.jamendo.fr/?domain=fr

sur ce site ce sont des liens bitTorrent qui sont donnés pour un téléchargement en toute légalité.

 

et pour en revenir au sujet, au début quand j'ai ouvert bittorent "little Snitch" m'alertait sans arrêt et j'ai dû faire des réglages permanents pour pouvoir utiliser BitTorrent sans être bloqué par little Snich.

Avec 5 règles créées pour Bittorrent, Little Snitch ne s'ouvre plus et je suis tranquille pour utiliser Bittorrent.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Octobre 2005)

Little Snitch est &#224; moiti&#233; aveugle, il semble qu'il soit facile de le contourner, vu que deux de mes applications font un controle r&#233;seau (pour la licence) et qu'il ne les voit absolument pas, donc il peut laisser passer tout et n'importe quoi.


----------

